# Game of Thrones - Staffel 8: Fans spekulieren über mögliche Enden



## PCGH-Redaktion (3. Mai 2019)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Game of Thrones - Staffel 8: Fans spekulieren über mögliche Enden*

						Die achte und finale Staffel von Game of Thrones ist im vollen Gange und am 19. Mai wird die beliebte Serie mit der letzten Folge ihren Abschluss finden. Angesichts dessen spekulieren viele Fans im Internet darüber, wie das baldige Ende aussehen könnte, wobei nicht jede Idee ganz ernst zu nehmen ist.

						Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Game of Thrones - Staffel 8: Fans spekulieren über mögliche Enden*


----------



## azzih (3. Mai 2019)

*AW: Game of Thrones - Staffel 8: Fans spekulieren über mögliche Enden*

Wird bestimmt 08/15 Ende werden. Seit die Romanvorlagen nicht mehr da sind wird die Serie immer austauschbarer und vorhersehbarer. Die letzte Folge war schlicht ein Witz.

Klar man kann das Ding immer noch gut gucken, aber irgendwie dieses Spezielle ist weg. Die Schreiber der Serie sind schlicht nicht gut genug. Ähnlich wie bei dem neuen Star Wars Filmen.  Viele Fan-Fiction auf youtube ist kreativer und macht storymässig auch mehr Sinn als das was dann in der Serie bei rauskommt.


----------



## INU.ID (3. Mai 2019)

*AW: Game of Thrones - Staffel 8: Fans spekulieren über mögliche Enden*

Ich denke auch, nachdem die letzte Folge so einen, vorsichtig formuliert, "kuriosen Verlauf" genommen hat, wird es sehr wahrscheinlich ein ebenso seltsames Ende werden. Ich persönlich dachte ja, dass die Geschehnisse aus der letzten Folge sich quasi bis zum Ende ziehen, oder zumindest von Folge 3 bis 5, und dass der jetzt schon bevorstehende  letzte Abschnitt nur max. eine Folge (nämlich die letzte) einnehmen wird. Aber wie man sieht kommt es genau andersherum.

Ich erwarte jetzt jedenfalls nicht mehr viel. Selbst wenn alle sterben, und die Drachen am Ende über alles herrschen, würde es mich nicht mehr wundern.


----------



## Oberst Klink (3. Mai 2019)

*AW: Game of Thrones - Staffel 8: Fans spekulieren über mögliche Enden*

Ach, die ganze Serie ist doch nur noch eine Shaggy Dog Story. Im Prinzip viel heiße Luft um nichts. Die Story rund um die weißen Wanderer, den Nachtkönig, die Azor Ahai Legende, aber auch um Arya mit ihrer Ausbildung in Braavos bei den Gesichtslosen, das ging alles ins Leere oder hat an Bedeutung verloren. Die Macher der Serie haben da so viel Potential liegen lassen, weil sie die Serie einfach schnell zu Ende bringen wollten. Bis einschließlich Staffel 4 war die Serie noch wirklich gut und spannend, mit Staffel 5 ließ es dann schon etwas nach und Staffel 6 war schon schwer zu ertragen. Man vergleiche mal die Dialoge aus Staffel 6 mit denen aus Staffel 1 oder 2, das sind Welten! Das Niveau hat nachgelassen, die Macher haben kein Bock mehr, das merkt man einfach. Natürlich gibt es Leute denen dieses seichte Geplänkel gefällt, aber ich nehme an die finden auch The Walking Dead in der 9. Staffel noch spannend oder die 25. Staffel der Lindenstraße. Solche Fans, die meinen alles rund um GoT wäre super, ohne es kritisch zu hinterfragen und den Dreck dann in den Himmel loben, sowas hab ich gefressen  Als Fan darf man auch kritisch sein.
Aber ich denke wenn man die Bücher gelesen hat, ist man einfach auch "vorgeschädigt", weil man weiß wie geil es in den Büchern ist und dann diesen seichten Rotz sieht. Aber was solls. Ich schau mir die letzten Folgen noch an, bin gespannt aufs Ende und bin dann auch froh, wenn es vorbei ist. 
Leuten, welche die Bücher gelesen aber die Serie noch nicht gesehen haben, werd ich empfehlen sie nicht zu schauen.


----------



## 4thVariety (3. Mai 2019)

*AW: Game of Thrones - Staffel 8: Fans spekulieren über mögliche Enden*



Oberst Klink schrieb:


> bin gespannt aufs Ende und bin dann auch froh, wenn es vorbei ist.



du glaubst also im ernst HBO wird es dabei belassen und keine Sequel, Prequel, etc. Serien produzieren? Sorry, bei der Quote geht die Saga weiter, von heute bis ins Jahr 3000.


----------



## Andrej (3. Mai 2019)

*AW: Game of Thrones - Staffel 8: Fans spekulieren über mögliche Enden*

Also nach der Schlacht ist wirklich alles offen. Die werden bestimmt mit der Kavallerie die Schiffe auf hoher See angreifen, denn Pferde können ja auch schwimmen!


----------



## Erik1977 (3. Mai 2019)

*AW: Game of Thrones - Staffel 8: Fans spekulieren über mögliche Enden*



Oberst Klink schrieb:


> Ach, die ganze Serie ist doch nur noch eine Shaggy Dog Story. Im Prinzip viel heiße Luft um nichts. Die Story rund um die weißen Wanderer, den Nachtkönig, die Azor Ahai Legende, aber auch um Arya mit ihrer Ausbildung in Braavos bei den Gesichtslosen, das ging alles ins Leere oder hat an Bedeutung verloren. Die Macher der Serie haben da so viel Potential liegen lassen, weil sie die Serie einfach schnell zu Ende bringen wollten. Bis einschließlich Staffel 4 war die Serie noch wirklich gut und spannend, mit Staffel 5 ließ es dann schon etwas nach und Staffel 6 war schon schwer zu ertragen. Man vergleiche mal die Dialoge aus Staffel 6 mit denen aus Staffel 1 oder 2, das sind Welten! Das Niveau hat nachgelassen, die Macher haben kein Bock mehr, das merkt man einfach. Natürlich gibt es Leute denen dieses seichte Geplänkel gefällt, aber ich nehme an die finden auch The Walking Dead in der 9. Staffel noch spannend oder die 25. Staffel der Lindenstraße. Solche Fans, die meinen alles rund um GoT wäre super, ohne es kritisch zu hinterfragen und den Dreck dann in den Himmel loben, sowas hab ich gefressen  Als Fan darf man auch kritisch sein.
> Aber ich denke wenn man die Bücher gelesen hat, ist man einfach auch "vorgeschädigt", weil man weiß wie geil es in den Büchern ist und dann diesen seichten Rotz sieht. Aber was solls. Ich schau mir die letzten Folgen noch an, bin gespannt aufs Ende und bin dann auch froh, wenn es vorbei ist.
> Leuten, welche die Bücher gelesen aber die Serie noch nicht gesehen haben, werd ich empfehlen sie nicht zu schauen.



Ich nehme stark an das Du die Bücher nicht gelesen hast denn ansonsten wärst Du aufs Ende wohl nicht so gespannt....


----------



## HardlineAMD (3. Mai 2019)

*AW: Game of Thrones - Staffel 8: Fans spekulieren über mögliche Enden*



Oberst Klink schrieb:


> Ach, die ganze Serie ist doch nur noch eine Shaggy Dog Story. Im Prinzip viel heiße Luft um nichts. Die Story rund um die weißen Wanderer, den Nachtkönig, die Azor Ahai Legende, aber auch um Arya mit ihrer Ausbildung in Braavos bei den Gesichtslosen, das ging alles ins Leere oder hat an Bedeutung verloren. Die Macher der Serie haben da so viel Potential liegen lassen, weil sie die Serie einfach schnell zu Ende bringen wollten. Bis einschließlich Staffel 4 war die Serie noch wirklich gut und spannend, mit Staffel 5 ließ es dann schon etwas nach und Staffel 6 war schon schwer zu ertragen. Man vergleiche mal die Dialoge aus Staffel 6 mit denen aus Staffel 1 oder 2, das sind Welten! Das Niveau hat nachgelassen, die Macher haben kein Bock mehr, das merkt man einfach. Natürlich gibt es Leute denen dieses seichte Geplänkel gefällt, aber ich nehme an die finden auch The Walking Dead in der 9. Staffel noch spannend oder die 25. Staffel der Lindenstraße. Solche Fans, die meinen alles rund um GoT wäre super, ohne es kritisch zu hinterfragen und den Dreck dann in den Himmel loben, sowas hab ich gefressen  Als Fan darf man auch kritisch sein.
> Aber ich denke wenn man die Bücher gelesen hat, ist man einfach auch "vorgeschädigt", weil man weiß wie geil es in den Büchern ist und dann diesen seichten Rotz sieht. Aber was solls. Ich schau mir die letzten Folgen noch an, bin gespannt aufs Ende und bin dann auch froh, wenn es vorbei ist.
> Leuten, welche die Bücher gelesen aber die Serie noch nicht gesehen haben, werd ich empfehlen sie nicht zu schauen.


Widersprüche die weitere Widersprüche folgen lassen.  Schaus doch einfach nicht an, wenns dich so ankotzt!


----------



## kampfschaaaf (4. Mai 2019)

*AW: Game of Thrones - Staffel 8: Fans spekulieren über mögliche Enden*

Es wurde in der Tat viel Potential liegen gelassen: Lady Stark und ihr Tun, der Wolf der Pferdefresse mit eigenem Rudel, das Drachenhorn, die vielen Ecken Mitteler.... oh - huch falsch: die vielen Ecken von Westeros, die ebenfalls zu beleuchten wären...

Aber wenn das alles in Nebensträngen verschafft werden muß, um mehr Kohlen zu machen - dann los!


----------



## equippr (4. Mai 2019)

*AW: Game of Thrones - Staffel 8: Fans spekulieren über mögliche Enden*

Spekulationen gab‘s schon seit Staffel 1 und mit Arya hat wohl niemand gerechnet. Spoilern will ich nicht, angeblich hat George ja den Produzenten schon zur Zeit der Staffel 3 die Abläufe bis zum Ende skizziert, damit falls er das Ende nicht erlebt die Serie zu Ende produziert werden kann. Wie die wohl mit dem Geheimnis bis heute leben können XD

Bei der Hobbit war es doch auch klasse, die waren HDR ebenbürtig und Fans der Charaktere kamen auf ihre Kosten. Warum sollte man das nicht fortführen, oder „vor“führen? 

Hater, die Dinge sagen wie „die alten Star Wars Filme waren echte Star Wars Filme und die neuen sind nur Geldmaschinen“, was geht in euren Köpfen vor? Es gibt tausende Denkweisen, wie solche Geschichten erzählt werden können und eure ist die einzig richtige? Wenn‘s nicht gefällt, einfach nicht schauen und alle leben in Harmonie bis ans Ende ihrer Tage


----------



## Govego (4. Mai 2019)

*AW: Game of Thrones - Staffel 8: Fans spekulieren über mögliche Enden*



Oberst Klink schrieb:


> ... mit Staffel 5 ließ es dann schon etwas nach und Staffel 6 war schon schwer zu ertragen. Man vergleiche mal die Dialoge aus Staffel 6 mit denen aus Staffel 1 oder 2, das sind Welten! Das Niveau hat nachgelassen, die Macher haben kein Bock mehr, das merkt man einfach. Natürlich gibt es Leute denen dieses seichte Geplänkel gefällt,...



staffel 6 ist tatsächlich meine lieblingsstaffel, obwohl mir die folge "die schlacht der bastarde" nicht gefallen hat, fand ich den rest wirklich super. die beliebteste GoT folge ist die letzte der 6. staffel. offensichtlich gibt es sehr wenig menschen mit niveau.



> ... aber ich nehme an die finden auch The Walking Dead in der 9. Staffel noch spannend oder die 25. Staffel der Lindenstraße. Solche Fans, die meinen alles rund um GoT wäre super, ohne es kritisch zu hinterfragen und den Dreck dann in den Himmel loben, sowas hab ich gefressen  Als Fan darf man auch kritisch sein.



walking dead kenne ich gar nicht - noch nie gesehen. vom titel her würde ich sagen es geht um zombies. lindenstraße habe ich auch noch nie gesehen. 
ich bin kritisch, die von vielen geliebte folge "schlacht der bastarde" ist absolut nicht meins, genau wie die letzte. groß inszenierte schlachten gefallen mir anscheinend nicht bei GoT. aber wegen einer folge die ganze serie runter zu machen halte ich zum einen für übertrieben und zum anderen für zu früh. es gibt immerhin noch 3 folgen. das thema könnte noch mal aufgegriffen werden.

dich soll einer verstehen. erst einen auf niveauvoll machen und dann über den geschmack anderer leute meckern. lass die leute doch gucken was sie wollen. du musst sie deswegen nicht gering schätzen.



> Leuten, welche die Bücher gelesen aber die Serie noch nicht gesehen haben, werd ich empfehlen sie nicht zu schauen.



da es ein vollkommen anderes erlebnis ist und sich die storystränge im detail und beim nachtkönig auch komplett unterscheiden, stimme ich dir nicht zu.


----------



## Oberst Klink (4. Mai 2019)

*AW: Game of Thrones - Staffel 8: Fans spekulieren über mögliche Enden*



Erik1977 schrieb:


> Ich nehme stark an das Du die Bücher nicht gelesen hast denn ansonsten wärst Du aufs Ende wohl nicht so gespannt....



Game of Thrones hat seit Staffel 4/5 nicht mehr viel mit Asoiaf zu tun.


----------

